# Chickens are dangerous ...



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

...or maybe accidents just happen. Jin slipped coming out of the coop this morning while carrying one of the hens. She rolled her ankle badly and was sitting on the ground for about 25 minutes until I could get home. We're in the hospital now while she's getting x-rays. Good chance she broke her ankle, but we'll see. Part and parcel to homesteading, I guess.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope she's better soon! My wife has broken her wrist on one occasion and needed stitches on another while taking care of the chickens. She says chickens are evil... but she loves them.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I know people who have had various incidents while taking care of chickens, but I wouldn't say they are dangerous per se. It may be that there are some places around the coop that are accidents waiting to happen. 

I rolled my ankle many years ago. Weeks later it still hurt like a son of a gun and I finally decided I needed to go to the doctor. He told me that a sprain takes much longer to heal than a break in the ankle. He had me get a reinforced, lace up ankle brace. I wore it for a good couple months. 

My dad broke his ankle like this when I was a kid when he stepped in a hole and rolled his ankle. 

I think walking around in the dark, as many have said to do when bugging out, has many dangerous possibilities, and stepping in holes or on something that causes your ankle to roll are great possibilities when walking in unknown territories in the dark.

A good pair of boots with good ankle support would certainly provide good ankle support and much, much better than a pair of athletic or tennis shoes.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

............


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks bigg 777 Now I'll have nightmares


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope she gets better soon and this does not make her hate the hens.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The only time mine get "under foot" is when their food or water has been out for a while, and they get VERY eager to eat/drink and try to be right where you put your foot while walking!! 

I have learned to not step high, and more or less "step shuffle" so I kick the chks horizontally and not step on top of them.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

My chickens were miffed because we were gone for a few days and a friend collected eggs, changed the water, and fed them. When we got home, the chickens stuck up their little tails and wouldn't come near me.

I put a diced apple (their favorite treat) on some cardboard and they weren't interested.... until one hen broke the picket line and then it was a free-for-all. They were still a bit miffed; however, later on I gave them some wild bird seed and we were all friends again.

Like LincTex, I do the shuffle when in the coop. Sometimes there's no such thing as going in a straight line where chickens are concerned, especially if they think you have treats.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

To clarify, the chickens didn't actually cause the fall. She just stepped wrong out of the coop 

We're home and she's doing okay, albeit with some vicadin. Mostly bored already 

Thank you all for the well wishes!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AdmiralD7S said:


> To clarify, the chickens didn't actually cause the fall. She just stepped wrong out of the coop
> 
> We're home and she's doing okay, albeit with some vicadin. Mostly bored already
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes!


Was it a break and how long will she be laid up?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I think we need to ban all chickens. At the least you should have the proper training and a 
right to bare chicken permit, know one under the age of 18 should be allowed in the coop. Furthermore; There should be a coop tax and inspectors.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

AdmiralD7S said:


> To clarify, the chickens didn't actually cause the fall. She just stepped wrong out of the coop
> 
> We're home and she's doing okay, albeit with some vicadin. Mostly bored already
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes!


Glad she's doing okay. Tell her to start looking up recipes for chicken while she recovers. It will make payback much more fun!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

RevWC said:


> I think we need to ban all chickens. At the least you should have the proper training and a right to bare chicken permit, know one under the age of 18 should be allowed in the coop. Furthermore; There should be a coop tax and inspectors.


Then chickens would band together for collective bargaining which would include climate controlled coops, special feed for happy hour, better nesting material for the ladies, armed security (including aerial), and limited visitor hours for humans who will only be admitted after passing a "walk without tripping" test.

Of course OSHA would step in, find the whole hen house / coop situation unhealthy so new specs would be written on what could or could not be built. Chickens would have to wear safety harnesses while on the roosts. All bugs must go through an environmentally friendly cleaning process before eating. Water containers must be BPE free. All free-ranging areas must be inspected annually and the inspection certificate must be prominently displayed.

Any chicken selected for the pot would be allowed a full hearing of his/her peers and appeals would be mandatory. A few years may pass before the chicken is determined to be pot-eligible.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jin ... I will keep you in my thoughts.

Get well soon.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Was it a break and how long will she be laid up?


It was a clean in her right fibula. Fortunately, the bone didn't really move from its natural position, so it's likely that she'll have a splint and then a boot for a while, but no surgery. She'll see an orthopedist later this week. We're expecting 6-8 weeks of downtime for this.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

AdmiralD7S said:


> It was a clean in her right fibula. Fortunately, the bone didn't really move from its natural position, so it's likely that she'll have a splint and then a boot for a while, but no surgery. She'll see an orthopedist later this week. We're expecting 6-8 weeks of downtime for this.


Ouch 

That's typically how it is around here too. Dealing with crazy cattle, heavy machinery, all sorts of things where you worry about getting hurt and nope, always ends up happening when doing something mundane, or in town:dunno:


----------

